# Episode 27 - After Lodge Apathy



## My Freemasonry (Jul 8, 2014)

Bro. Chad Bromley (aka Apathy) joins us for After Lodge!
We discuss Apathy's controversial _The Grand Leveler_
Jason and Producer Bruce discover a new way to play chess
Stuck in the middle: defending Freemasonry to the hip-hop community, and vice-versa
The dangers of being a Freemason in totalitarian states
The good and the bad guys of hip-hop
Apathy weighs in on some common After Lodge talking points
The hosts are treated to a sneak-peak of upcoming Apathy masonic lyrics
Be sure to check out Apathy's Facebook page and Instagram
And of course, if you like what you hear, show him some love on iTunes
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

